# richtige/falsche Pflege und Service-Intervalle



## flyingscot (15. Dezember 2009)

Mein Helius AM ist jetzt ca. ein 3/4 Jahr alt und ca. 3200km/60khm bewegt worden.

Seit einiger Zeit habe ich Probleme mit einigen Lagerstellen. Erst eine festgefressen Dämpferbuchse. Nach Austausch des DU-Bushings und der Stahlbuchse hatte ich nun ein herzerweichendes Knarzen in der Umlenkhebel-Gegend. Nach zerlegen des völlig fettfreien Umlenkhebels und Neufetten der Gleitlager ist hoffentlich jetzt wieder alles ok.

Mich beschleicht langsam der Verdacht, dass ich das AM "falsch" pflege. Für die Matsch-Saison habe ich mir vor Monaten einen Dirtworker gekauft und den benutze ich fast nach jeder Fahrt, da das Rad bei meinen Ausfahrten meistens *richtig* eingesaut wird.

Mit meinen alten Rädern hatte ich jedenfalls nicht solche Probleme, allerdings auch noch keinen Dirtworker (sondern ein dann entsprechend dreckigen Keller).

Oder sind Service-Intervalle von 1/2-3/4 Jahr sowieso angebracht?


----------



## chickenway-user (16. Dezember 2009)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Oder sind Service-Intervalle von 1/2-3/4 Jahr sowieso angebracht?



Bei deiner Fahrleistung kriegt das Rad in der Zeit jedenfalls mehr zu sehen als manch anderes in mehreren Jahren...

Nichtsdestotrotz, halten sollte es länger. Hmm, Dirtworker ist ein Hochdruckreiniger? Sowas mögen Lager gar nicht gern. 

An deiner Stelle würd ich auf das Ding (zumindest in Lagernähe, was beim Fully aber praktisch fast überall ist - Naben, Steuersatz, Dämpfer, Hinterbau) verzichten. Mit fließendem Wasser und Bürste oder so sollte es doch auch sauber werden, oder eben dreckig in den Keller stellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softbiker (16. Dezember 2009)

Mit Mopedreiniger S4000 einsprühen, 5 Minuten einwirken lassen und dann mit dem Gartenschlauch abwaschen. Dass schützt eine evtl. vorhandene Pulverschicht hervorragend und macht wunderbar sauber.


----------



## flyingscot (16. Dezember 2009)

Nein, der Dirtworker ist kein Hochdruckreiniger, da er nur mit 12V am Auto betrieben wird (6 Bar). Von der Strahl-Wirkung etwa vergleichbar mit einem Gartenschlauch mit leichter Düse, allerdings mit deutlich weniger Wasser.
Mein Big Bike bekommt im Bikepark mit den Hochdruckreinigern jedenfalls deutlich mehr ab und hat nach 1 3/4 Jahren noch keine Lagerprobleme. Allerdings wird es auch nicht so häufig bewegt/gewaschen.

@softbiker: Ich habe keinen Außenwasseranschluss, daher ja auch den Dirtworker. Aber wieso soll Reiniger+Gartenschlauch weniger problematisch sein als nur der ähnlich harmlose Dirtworker ohne Reiniger.
Ich spüle ja praktisch nur den frischen Schlamm runter. Ich werde jetzt erstmal den problematischen Bereich nur mit leichterem Sprüheinstellung bearbeiten, das ist dann wesentlich harmloser, als ein Gartenschlauch.

Aber irgendwie habe ich den Eindruck, die beste Pflege wäre das Bike gar nicht zu waschen, den Schlamm anzutrocknen und dann abzubröseln. Hab ich früher eher aus Faulheit so gemacht. Und das Rad sieht dann natürlich auch immer bescheiden aus. Und dabei wollte ich immer schon mal Spießer werden


----------



## guru39 (16. Dezember 2009)

Mein erstes Nicolai hatte ich damals auch zu Tode gepflegt, immer schön nach dem Fahren mit Wasserschlauch, Hochdruckreiniger (mit Abstand), oder Gießkanne sauber gemacht, und da man seinem Schatzi ja was gutes tun will im Anschluss noch Brunox auf die Gelenke  

Das war für das Rad der Supergau, nach nem Jahr waren alle Lager im Sack. Heute lasse ich den Dreck einfach trocknen und bürste ihn wenn er trocken ist einfach ab. Mein letztes Nicolai das ich länger als 3 Jahre hatte dankte es mir mit einwandfrei Funktionierenden Lagern nach 3 Jahren 

Das meine Olle immer wegen unserem Keller gemotzt hat ging mir da rein und dort wieder raus


----------



## kroiterfee (16. Dezember 2009)

ich bürste auch nur ab mit so ner ollen schrubber-bürste für den boden.


----------



## stuk (16. Dezember 2009)

jau..... brunox spühlt alles raus was dichthält und geschmeidig macht. 
ich nehme das zeugs nur noch um ca. alle 2 monate mal den schwarzeneloxrahmen porentief zureinigen und das auch nur noch bis die dose leer ist.....

ansonsten abfegen oder organischen dreck (pferdemist hundekot ihhhh usw.) und streusalz mit einem nassen lappen entfernen. Einweghandschuhe sehr zu empfehlen.
Das Schaltung,Federung,Bremsen immer sauber und fit sind ist selbstverständlich. Auch nicht unwichtig finde ich das die Züge sauber sind, sonst schmiergelt das ganz schnell das elox ab oder die pulverung runter.
mfg


----------



## KHUJAND (16. Dezember 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> ich bürste auch nur ab mit so ner ollen schrubber-bürste für den boden.



genau so... einfach abbürsten. 
an schlecht zugängigen stellen mit nem pinsel.

ansonsten arbeite ich mit antistatischem kunststoffpfleger.
da haftet der dreck erst garnicht auf dem pulverbeschichteten rahmen.

gumidichtungen + leder werden damit gleichzeitig geschützt.


----------



## KHUJAND (16. Dezember 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> meine Olle


----------



## guru39 (16. Dezember 2009)

KHUJAND schrieb:


>



wenn se des sieht bekomm ich bestimmt eine gelangt


----------



## KHUJAND (16. Dezember 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> wenn se des sieht bekomm ich bestimmt eine gelangt



vor allem is sie alles andere als wie oll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (16. Dezember 2009)

sie is aber älter als wie ich


----------



## KHUJAND (16. Dezember 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> sie is aber älter als wie ich



bei guter "pflege" kein problem.


----------



## guru39 (16. Dezember 2009)

wo wir wieder beim Thema wären, immer kräftig bürsten


----------



## KHUJAND (16. Dezember 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> wo wir wieder beim Thema wären, immer kräftig bürsten


----------



## kroiterfee (16. Dezember 2009)

danke für den tip artur. werd ich mal probieren.


----------



## KHUJAND (16. Dezember 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> danke für den tip artur. werd ich mal probieren.



doch  VORSICHT niemals auf die scheiben kommen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oettinger (16. Dezember 2009)

nicht putzen is imho am besten! dann brauchst du die Lager auch lange nicht nachfetten.... Service erst, wenn die Lager Spiel aufweisen


----------



## flyingscot (17. Dezember 2009)

Ok, die Meinungen sind ja hier nahezu eindeutig. Back to the Roots... ich wasche das Rad nicht mehr... nur noch bürsten


----------



## DragonSlider (18. Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
Was haltet Ihr zur Pflege der Federelemente mit Balistol Universalöl?
Oder wäscht das auch die Dichtungen aus?

LG


----------



## dreamdeep (18. Dezember 2009)

DragonSlider schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Was haltet Ihr zur Pflege der Federelemente mit Balistol Universalöl?
> Oder wäscht das auch die Dichtungen aus?



Das Öl und Ballistol ist meines Wissen Grundverschieden. Während das Universalöl nur reines Weissöl ist, besteht das Spray aus ähnlichen bestandteilen (Kohlenwasserstoffe) wie WD40 und co. Das normale Öl ist sicherlich problemlos, vom Spray würde ich jedoch die Finger lassen.


----------



## flyingscot (18. Dezember 2009)

Da es ein dünnflüssiges Öl ist, verdünnt es zwangsweise Fett oder auch zähflüssigeres Öl. Auf Dauer entfernt man daher die Fettpackung aus den Lagern. Bei Gabeln/Dämpfern wird das Schmieröl in der Gabel theoretisch dünnflüssiger. Ob das schadet, hängt wohl auch davon ab, wie häufig man einen Service bei dem Dämpferelement macht.  Ich bin dazu übergegangen Dämpferelemente einfach nur mit dem Gabelöl abzuwischen, welches auch eingefüllt wird. Allerdings laufen auch noch alle Elemente, die ich früher mit Brunox o.ä. malträtiert habe.


----------



## guru39 (18. Dezember 2009)

Brunox hat meiner Gabel/Dämpfer nie geschadet


----------



## flyingscot (18. Dezember 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Brunox hat meiner Gabel/Dämpfer nie geschadet



Sag ich ja, wird aber häufig behauptet. Aber Gabelöl funktioniert hier gefühlt noch besser bzw. langanhaltender, da nicht so flüchtig.


----------



## haha (19. Dezember 2009)

wer sein bike liebt der schiebt.. nee schmarrn, aber bei mir kommt allerhöchstens ein eimer wasser und ein schwamm ans rad.
meist entfern ich einfach nur den groben dreck, wie vom artur beschreiben mit bürste  ein klinisch sauberes rad sieht eh kacka aus


----------



## PiratPilot (21. Dezember 2009)

Der grobe Dreck fällt irgendwann von allein ab. Nach jeder Tour wird die Kette geölt und Gabel, Dämpfer, Schaltwerk und Umwerfer bekommen je ein paar Tropfen Waffenöl ab:


----------



## stuk (21. Dezember 2009)

hi PiratPilot

sehr sehr geiles CC steht ja da im hintergrund, wie macht sich die DT gabel? Baut ja eigentlich zu hoch für dieses CC, BJ 2006 ???
Aber was solls ich habe auch eine zu lange gabel in meinem CC stecken, finde den lenkwinkel aber deutlich besser als mit ner kurzen gabel und habe so den einsatzzweck deutlich verschoben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PiratPilot (21. Dezember 2009)

Danke! Das Fahren mit meiner Gina macht auch Laune. 
Stimmt, mit 510mm ist die XMC130 eigentlich 1cm zu lang, aber dafür läuft das Rad sehr spurtreu geradeaus - gerade wenn es schneller bergab geht. Rennt wie ein ICE ohne Nervosität im Lenker.  
Bergauf kann ich das Vorderrad gut am Boden halten - die Gabel ist ja absenkbar, aber das nutze ich selten. Und freihändig fahren klappt auch ohne Probleme. 
Vielleicht wäre es zwecks Haltbarkeit eine gute Idee, einen Steuersatz mit längerer Einpresstiefe zu benutzen?


----------



## stuk (21. Dezember 2009)

und ich dachte es wäre die 150er....aber die xmc130 passt klasse. 
ich fahre eine 140 (tatsächlich 145) Talas im 2006 CC also sogar 2-2.5 zentimeter zu lang.
bergab und im trail echt klasse, bergauf muss ich aber absenken. habe auch extra, da ich auch solche gedanken hatte, einen tiefen steuersatz (syncros FR) eingebaut. bei dem einen zentimeter würde ich mir jedoch keine sorgen machen.
viel spaß noch
mfg


----------



## Bergamonster (21. Dezember 2009)

hey hat jemand von euch erfahrungen mit Muc-Off? was ich so gehört hab soll es ja nicht schlecht sein...


----------



## guru39 (21. Dezember 2009)

ja, ich


----------



## Bergamonster (21. Dezember 2009)

sehr informativ, muss ich schon sagen  wie ist es denn so?


----------



## softbiker (22. Dezember 2009)

Das sagt er jetz nur weil bei ihm im Laden 15 oder mehr Flaschen noch einen neuen Besitzer suchen 
Das ist das gleiche Zeugs wie s4000 Mopedreiniger. 
Chemikalien waschen immer ein bissl das Fett aus den Lagern.
Mim Gartenschlauch abspritzen und den gepulverten Rahmen mit Armor-All-Tiefenpflege hochglanzpolieren und gut is.


----------



## flyingscot (22. Dezember 2009)

softbiker schrieb:


> Mim Gartenschlauch abspritzen...



Das hat meine Lager auf Dauer auch entfettet, also am besten gar nicht waschen.


----------



## Simbl (22. Dezember 2009)

Bergamonster schrieb:


> hey hat jemand von euch erfahrungen mit Muc-Off? was ich so gehört hab soll es ja nicht schlecht sein...


 
Ist super das Zeug. Auto wird blitzblank sauber. Und ist billiger als Mopedpflege von Dr. Wack.

Mein Autoschen nach Muc Off Behandlung 

http://img1.werkenntwen.de/photo9/8a119d3269b4836d7443bababd958345/6/f/6fuhjpp****1h7lbhl62yih42tb.jpg


----------



## RedSKull (22. Dezember 2009)

haha schrieb:


> ...meist entfern ich einfach nur den groben dreck, wie vom artur beschreiben mit bürste  ein klinisch sauberes rad sieht eh kacka aus



Da sieht man halt den Unterschied zwischen dem Nicolai und dem L***ville Forum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pyrosteiner (22. Dezember 2009)

Muc Off verwende ich an meinen Mountainbikes und an meiner Motocross. 

Der Dreck löst sich zwar trotz Muc Off nicht von alleine aber es reicht nach einer gewissen Einwirkzeit mit ner weichen Bürste alles abzubürsten. Insbesondere bei den Plastikteilen der Motocross merkt man schön wie das Wasser abperlt...

Hab das mal auf die Frontscheibe vom Auto gesprüht.... brauchte dann bei 120 KMH keine Scheibenwischer mehr 


Preislich ist so mancher Industriereiniger mit Wasser verdünnt billiger. Da ich aber nicht nach jeder Ausfahrt mein Bike komplett wasche sondern nur hin und wieder ist für mich der Preis kein so grosses Argument.


----------



## Testonkel (25. Dezember 2009)

Regenwasser über Gartenschlauch mit sehr wenig Druck in so eine Waschbürste.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ich wasche so nach jeder Ausfahrt den groben Dreck ab und habe seit über 2 Jahren gar keine Lagerprobleme, trotz erschwerenden 0,12t
Sprühe machmal etwas Graphit Spray bei die Lager.


----------



## MarcoFibr (25. Dezember 2009)

Ich putze mein Rad 2 mal im Jahr und dann wird das Rad komplett zerlegt. 
Zuviel Pflege ist auch nicht gut.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (26. Dezember 2009)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Ich putze mein Rad 2 mal im Jahr



Fährst Du so wenig, nur bei Schönwetter oder wie das?


Wenns im Bikepark dreckig wird wie Sau dann kurz drüberspritzen ehe ich das Bike ins Auto nehm. Zerlegen alle 12 bis 24 Monate einmal.


----------



## Kunstflieger (26. Dezember 2009)

Ich verwende auf Muc-Off und habe auch schon einige andere Zaubermittel getestet. Muc-Off funzt aber mit Abstand am besten.
Wenn mein Bike dreckig ist kommt großzügig Reigiger drauf und dann der Gartenschlauch. Ich habe bis jetzt noch keine Probleme entdeckt.


----------



## MarcoFibr (26. Dezember 2009)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Fährst Du so wenig, nur bei Schönwetter oder wie das?
> 
> 
> Wenns im Bikepark dreckig wird wie Sau dann kurz drüberspritzen ehe ich das Bike ins Auto nehm. Zerlegen alle 12 bis 24 Monate einmal.



fahre meist nur bei mir in der Gegend und dann kommt es dreckig in den Keller. 
Vorm Autotransport gibt es eine kleine Dusche, was ich nicht als putzen bezeichne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 100 Oktan (10. Januar 2010)

Mein Helius wir einmal im Jahr komplett zerlegt und klinisch gereinigt. Anschließend werden alle Lagerstellen mit einer Überdosis RSP Lagerfett vesehen.

Überdosis heißt:
Das Lagerinnere ist voll, so gut es geht. 
Aber, was viel wichtiger ist, ist das "außenherum". Der Spalt zwischen den Rahmenbauteilen, welcher durch die Axialgleitlagerscheiben entsteht, wird komplett mit Fett gefüllt. Und das ist noch nicht genug. Ich spritze mit einer kleinen Spritze aus der Apotheke und eine 0,9 mm Nadel das Fett direkt in den Spalt über der Axiallagerscheibe. Das quillt dann richtig schön raus und bildet eine schöne "Dichtung" gegen alles was nicht rein soll. Leider muss die Fettdichtung oder besser der Fettmantel immer wieder erneuert werden. Ist leider eine ekelhaft eintönige Arbeit. Aber die Lager und das Fett in den Lagern bleibt sauber.

weiterer Nachteil:
Abgesehen davon, dass es eine blöde Arbeit ist, haftet natürlich immer Dreck an der äußeren Fettschicht an. Und außerdem sieht es gewöhnungsbedürftig aus, wenn solche Fettklumpen an den Lagerstellen kleben.

Aber die die Lager bleiben sauber.


Leider verbaut NICOLAI keine Dichtungen, weil sie der Meinung sind es kommt kein Wasser und Dreck durch die Axiallagerscheiben ins Nadellager. Aber die Realität sieht wohl doch anders aus wenn ich den Thread hier verfolge...

Man könnte mal versuchen einen O-Ringe über die Axiallagerscheiben zu legen, der breiter ist als die Axiallagerscheibe und dann den Rahmen zusammen montieren. Aber da braucht man dann bestimmt 5-6 Hände und ne Menge Geduld.

Funktionieren müsste es. Ist nur so ne Idee. Was haltet Ihr davon? Ist sicher eleganter als ne Packung Fett.


----------



## flyingscot (10. Januar 2010)

Aber Nadellager gibt es doch am Helius nur eins, das Hauptlager, oder? Alle anderen sind Gleitlager, richtig?


----------



## 100 Oktan (10. Januar 2010)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Aber Nadellager gibt es doch am Helius nur eins, das Hauptlager, oder? Alle anderen sind Gleitlager, richtig?



Ich glaube da gibt es unterschiedliche Varinaten.

Das CC hat wohl mehr Gleitlager und das FR mehr Nadellager.

Mein Helius hat am Hauptlager zwei Nadellager, in den Horst-Links je ein Nadellager und an der Stelle, wo die Druckstreben den Umlenkhebeltreffen nochmal zwei Nadellager.

Der Umlenkhebel ist bei mir mit einem Gleitlager im Oberrohr gelagert.

Der Dämpfer ist ebenfalls mit Gleitlagerbuchsen gelagert.

So weit ich weiß, kann man bei NICOLAI wählen ob Gleit- oder Nadellager verbaut werden sollen.


----------



## corfrimor (16. Januar 2010)

Hab' noch 'ne Frage zur richtigen Pflege der Gleitlager.

Mein Helius RC hat nach ca. 5.000km im Bereich der Umlenkhebel zu knarzen begonnen. Nun hab' ich die Hebel demontiert und alles sauber gemacht. 

Gefettet habe ich aber nur die Stirnseiten der Bauteile, also die Kontaktflächen zwischen den IGUS-Scheiben und dem Rahmen bzw. den Umlenkhebeln. Die Lagerfläche selbst habe ich nicht gefettet, weil ich verschiedentlich gelesen und gehört habe, daß dies nicht nötig und u.U. sogar eher schädlich sei.

Was meint Ihr, hätte ich die Gleitflächen besser auch fetten sollen? 

Der Hinterbau läuft jetzt seidenweich und ruhig. Lediglich beim ersten Aufsitzen knarzt es noch einmal leise, dann aber nicht mehr. Ich schätze, daß das vom ersten Losbrechmoment der Gleitlager kommt (haben ja auch schon ein paar Kilometer auf dem Buckel).

Viele Grüße

corfrimor


----------



## flyingscot (16. Januar 2010)

corfrimor schrieb:


> Was meint Ihr, hätte ich die Gleitflächen besser auch fetten sollen?



Ich habe alles gefettet, da es sich hier um Kunststoffgleitlager handelt. Die Metall-Teflon-Gleitlager in den meisten Dämpferaugen soll man angeblich nicht fetten.


----------



## corfrimor (16. Januar 2010)

Hmmm ...

Heißt das, man KANN die Gleitlagerflächen auch fetten, oder man MUSS sie fetten? 

Wenn das Fetten nur nix schadet, bau' ich jetzt nicht wieder alles auseinander. Wenn man die Lagerflächen hingegen fetten muß, bleibt mir wohl nichts anderes übrig.

Weißt Du da was genaueres?

Viele Grüße

corfrimor


----------



## 100 Oktan (17. Januar 2010)

Soweit ich von einem NICOLAI Mitarbeiter erfahren habe, haben die Kunststoffscheiben sehr gute Notlaufeigenschaften und müssen theoretisch nicht geschmiert werden. Er hat allerdings auch noch hinzugefügt, dass es nicht schadet wenn Fett drin ist.

Bei NICOLAI werden meines Wissens nach die Lager gefettet.

Meine persönliche Meinung:

Ich mach immer Fett rein. Es wird auch ohne Fett nichts passieren. Die Lebensdauer wird allerdings mit Fett höher sein.

Wenn es nur um das Lager zwischen Oberrohr und Umlenkhebel geht, dann musst Du zum Nachschmieren nicht wieder "alles" zerlegen. Nur die Schraube des Dämpfers am Umlenkhebel lösen, Dämpfer vorsichtig rausklappen, Axialvorspannschraube für das Lager am Oberrohr entfernen und und die Umlenkhebel um wenige Millimeter zur Seite drücken. Jetzt kannst Du mit einer Spritze und einer Nadel aus der Apotheke, welche mit Lagerfett gefüllt ist, Fett in den Spalt zwischen Rahmen und Umlenkhebel spritzen. Dann Umlenkhebel ein paar Mal zum Oberrohr drücken und wieder seitlich wegheben. Somit "pumpst" Du das Fett auch zwischen Achse und Umlenkhebel, bzw. Gleitlager. Wenn das Fett zwischen Achse und Gleitlager rauskommt, kannst Du mit dem zusammenbauen beginnen.

Hoffe das war einigermaßen verständlich...


----------



## corfrimor (19. Januar 2010)

Hi 100 oktan,

ja, war verständlich, vielen Dank! 

Aber ich hab' einfach nochmal die ganze Hebelage abmontiert und komplett gefettet.

Problem: Nach einer Fahrt knarzt das ganze schon wieder wie verrückt ... Mist! 

Es kommt so gut wie sicher (so sicher man bei Alurahmen halt sein kann ) aus dem Bereich des Umlenkhebels, also vom Lager im Oberrohr oder in den Druckstreben. Das Knarzen tritt aber nur ganz am Anfang bzw. Ende des Federwegs auf; wenn ich z.B. absteige, knarzt es bis zu einer Sekunde lang. Es kommt mir vor, als müßte der Hinterbau ganz am Ende des Ausfederns (bzw. umgekehrt zu Beginn des Einfederns) einen Widerstand überwinden 

Meint Ihr, daß die Lager getauscht werden müssen? Wie gesagt, sind ca. 5.000km Laufleistung und Gleitlager. 

Von der Montage sollte eigentlich alles passen, Spiel liegt keines vor.

Viele Grüße

corfrimor


----------



## dreamdeep (19. Januar 2010)

@corfrimor: Ich hatte ein ähnliche Knarzen, bei mir lag es an den Gleitlagern im Dämpfer bzw. an den Buchsen/Achse. Hast Du diesen Bereich schon kontrolliert? Die Buchsen bzw. die Achse sollte auch mit Fett eingebaut werden, ausser der Bereich der in den Gleichtbuchsen des Dämpfers sitzt.


----------



## corfrimor (19. Januar 2010)

Hi dreemdeep,

danke für den Hinweis, aber eigentlich habe ich die Dämpferaufnahme/Achse usw. dick eingefettet. Ich wüßte jetzt nicht, was ich noch anders machen sollte 

Viele Grüße

corfrimor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyingscot (19. Januar 2010)

Bei meinem AM war das Knarzen weg, nachdem ich die vier Gleitlager am Umlenkhebel gefettet und eine neue Buchse samt DU-Bushing eingebaut habe.


----------



## corfrimor (19. Januar 2010)

Die vier Gleitlager hab' ich inzwischen ja auch gefettet und das Gleitlager im Dämpferauge sowie die Buchsen sind neu (bin gerade von DT auf Fox umgestiegen und ärgere mich nun, daß ich das nicht schon viel früher gemacht hab'  aber das ist off topic).

Daß einzige, was ich mir jetzt noch vorstellen kann ist eben, daß die Gleitlager verschlissen sind. Wäre das denn für die genannte Kilometerleistung im üblichen Zeitrahmen? Ich hab' das Rad v.a. auf Touren und bei Marathons eingesetzt. Da es im Ganzjahresbetrieb ist, hat's auch mal Schlamm usw. abgekriegt, aber nicht übermäßig.

Viele Grüße

corfrimor


----------



## dreamdeep (19. Januar 2010)

Dass das knarzen von einem anderen Bauteil kommt, z.B. von Dämper selbst oder Sattelstütze etc. kannst Du ausschliessen?


----------



## corfrimor (19. Januar 2010)

Jep, Dämpfer und Sattelstütze kann ich in jedem Fall ausschließen. Ich bin mir so gut wie sicher, daß es aus dem Bereich des Umlenkhebels oder der Dämpferaufnahme kommt.


----------



## 100 Oktan (24. Januar 2010)

Ok, nachdem jetzt überall Fett drin ist und Du den Dämpfer ausschließen kannst, kann ich mir nur noch vorstellen, dass des die Achse selbst ist, die im Oberrohr eingepresst ist. Einfach (Ok, ganz so einfach ist es auch nicht... ) mal die Achse auspressen, fetten und wieder zusammen bauen.

Oder es ist die Aluhülse auf der Achse zwischen (Abstandshalter) den beiden Druckstreben. Da sollte auch Fett rein.

Oder die M8er Schraube, die den Dämpfer im Umlenkhebel aufnimmt. Je nach Einbaulage liegt die Schraube innen an der Dämpferaufnahmeachse an und kann reiben. Bei mir ist da zwar kein Fett drin, aber ich habe auch keine Knarzprobleme. Probieres einfach mal aus. Aber bitte nicht alles auf einmal, sonst weißt Du nicht was die Ursache war.

Ich ziehe die Schraube mit 12 Nm an.


----------



## "Sebastian" (27. Januar 2010)

Bin grad am Zerlegen und Schrauben, jetzt wollte ich mal das (Tret- ) bzw. andere Lager fetten. Was benutzt ihr da? Sollte es auch im Bauhaus geben, da ich nicht noch ein paar Tage warten will bis es in der Post ist.


----------



## snoopz (27. Januar 2010)

Lager fetten brauchst Du nur bei offenen Lagern, also bei Innenlagern heutzutage nicht mehr. Aber falls Du doch noch offene Lager hast, dann z.B. Motorex Lagerfett. Ist eigentlich relativ egal, was Du da für eins nimmst.


----------



## flyingscot (29. Januar 2010)

Ich muss mich hier nochmal mit einer neuen Hiobsbotschaft melden:

Eben nach der heutigen Tour habe ich meinen Hinterbau nochmal kontrolliert. Ich hatte seit einiger Zeit ein etwas "wackeliges" Gefühl im Hintern.

Und siehe da: Die Schwinge hat am Schwingenlager deutlich Spiel, beide Druckstreben am Umlenkhebel auch. Die vier Lager des Umlenkhebels und die beiden Horst-Links scheinen OK zu sein.

Wenn diese Lager Spiel haben, sind sie doch kaputt, richtig?

Auch wenn es an sich nichts nutzen sollte, habe ich einfach mal die Lagerabdeckung des Hauptlagers etwas angezogen (schaden kann es ja eigentlich nichts...). Dadurch war das Spiel zumindest im Stand nicht mehr sichtbar, wie geht das bitte?

Bei den Druckstreben hatte dieser "Trick", wie eigentlich zu erwarten war, gar keinen Einfluss gezeigt. 

Morgen zerlege ich den Kram mal in Ruhe.

So ein leichter Galgenhumor kommt bei mir gerade hoch: bei meinem alten Taiwanrahmen hat mich der "häufige" Austausch des Horstlink-Gleitlagers (ca. einmal im Jahr) sehr genervt. Stattdessen darf ich jetzt also alle 10 Monate vier Lager tauschen?! Selber Einsatzzweck, selbe Belastung, selbe Kilometerleistung. Aktuelle Werte für das Nicolai AM: 3600km, 69khm.

Ach so: seit der Neufettung aller Lagerstellen des Umlenkhebels vor ca. 2 Monaten, habe ich das Rad kein einziges mal mehr gewaschen... daran sollte es also nicht liegen.

Naja, ich werde mal Nicolai kontaktieren...


----------



## OldSchool (29. Januar 2010)

Hi, Flyingscot.

Lies dir mal das passende Manual für deinen Rahmen durch. Da werden die meisten Fragen beantwortet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (29. Januar 2010)

Sebastian";6780937]Bin grad am Zerlegen und Schrauben schrieb:


> Ich muss mich hier nochmal mit einer neuen Hiobsbotschaft melden:
> 
> Eben nach der heutigen Tour habe ich meinen Hinterbau nochmal kontrolliert. Ich hatte seit einiger Zeit ein etwas "wackeliges" Gefühl im Hintern.
> 
> ...



Wenn man das richtig macht, hält es länger 
Ab und an mal nachschauen/nachziehen und gut ist.



guru39 schrieb:


> Mein letztes Nicolai das ich länger als 3 Jahre hatte dankte es mir mit einwandfrei Funktionierenden Lagern nach 3 Jahren



Bei ca. 2x die Woche 650hm und ca.30km Tour oder was auch immer 

Gruß Guru.


----------



## "Sebastian" (29. Januar 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Wenn man keine oder wenig Ahnung von der Materie hat, sollte man doch bitte nichts selbst machen.



..Vom immer "machen lassen" wird die Ahnung aber auch nicht größer


----------



## guru39 (29. Januar 2010)

verschlimmbessern kann es aber auch nicht sein 

wenn du willst kann ich dir zeigen worum es bei deinem Rad geht, und was man machen muss oder doch lieber seien lassen sollte.


----------



## "Sebastian" (29. Januar 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> verschlimmbessern kann es aber auch nicht sein
> 
> wenn du willst kann ich dir zeigen worum es bei deinem Rad geht, und was man machen muss oder doch lieber seien lassen sollte.



Machen wir dann am Montag


----------



## guru39 (29. Januar 2010)

Darf ich dich dann Padawan nennen


----------



## "Sebastian" (29. Januar 2010)

Pada was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (29. Januar 2010)

bis Montag


----------



## flyingscot (30. Januar 2010)

Das Manual habe ich gelesen...



guru39 schrieb:


> Wenn man das richtig macht, hält es länger
> Ab und an mal nachschauen/nachziehen und gut ist.



Und was habe ich jetzt falsch gemacht 

Beim letzten mal nachschauen/nachziehen hatte noch kein Lager Spiel.
Vor allem das Hauptlager irritiert mich: ich habe nur die Abdeckung mal abgenommen und etwas gefettet zu Abdichtung. Die Schwinge also nicht demontiert... trotzdem hat sie jetzt Spiel.

Wenn ich das Manual richtig gelesen habe, sind doch die Lagerdeckel wirklich nur eine Abdeckung des Lagers, und keine Einstellung des Lagerspiels, wie soll dies denn auch bei Radiallagern gehen...


----------



## guru39 (30. Januar 2010)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Und was habe ich jetzt falsch gemacht





flyingscot schrieb:


> Für die Matsch-Saison habe ich mir vor Monaten einen Dirtworker gekauft und den benutze ich fast nach jeder Fahrt



Ich vermute dass das Folgeschäden sind. Auch wenn du ihn jetzt nicht mehr benutzt, das Material vergisst nichts.

Gruß Guru.


----------



## flyingscot (30. Januar 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ich vermute dass das Folgeschäden sind. Auch wenn du ihn jetzt nicht mehr benutzt, das Material vergisst nichts.
> 
> Gruß Guru.



Das vermute ich auch. Eben habe ich mir die Sache mal genauer angeguckt. Es ist gut möglich, dass ich die Anleitung zur Einstellung des Lagerspiels damals vor 6 Wochen etwas zu wörtlich genommen habe: ich habe es gerade so stark angezogen, dass es kein Lagerspiel gab.

Jetzt bei der Demontage hatte ich den Eindruck, dass zu wenig Vorspannung vorhanden ist, wahrscheinlich weil sich das Fett durch die Bewegung weiter rausgedrückt hatte. Gekontert waren die Lagerdeckel noch korrekt, sprich sie haben sich nicht gelöst. Jedenfalls ließ sich das Lagerspiel nach säubern und neufetten wieder auf Null reduzieren, diesmal habe ich auch einen Hauch stärker vorgespannt. Mal schaun, ob das auch bei richtiger Belastung so bleibt. Wenn nicht, müssen die Lager halt neu...

"Dirtworker" habe ich auch mal angeschrieben, die waren "überrascht", dass Nicolai "so schlecht gedichtete" Lager verbaut, da auch ein Wasserschlauch nicht mehr Druck hat...

Nicolai werde ich aber auch mal kontaktieren, vielleicht ergeben sich ja neue  Erkenntnisse.

Gruß, Immo!


----------



## OldSchool (30. Januar 2010)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Das vermute ich auch. Eben habe ich mir die Sache mal genauer angeguckt. Es ist gut möglich, dass ich die Anleitung zur Einstellung des Lagerspiels damals vor 6 Wochen etwas zu wörtlich genommen habe: ich habe es gerade so stark angezogen, dass es kein Lagerspiel gab.
> 
> Jetzt bei der Demontage hatte ich den Eindruck, dass zu wenig Vorspannung vorhanden ist, wahrscheinlich weil sich das Fett durch die Bewegung weiter rausgedrückt hatte. Gekontert waren die Lagerdeckel noch korrekt, sprich sie haben sich nicht gelöst. Jedenfalls ließ sich das Lagerspiel nach säubern und neufetten wieder auf Null reduzieren, diesmal habe ich auch einen Hauch stärker vorgespannt. Mal schaun, ob das auch bei richtiger Belastung so bleibt. Wenn nicht, müssen die Lager halt neu...
> 
> ...



Wen  das sog. Nullspiel der Axiallagers zu groß ist muss man es mit entsprechenden Distanzscheiben verkleinern. Die Lagerscheiben könnten auch durch Abnutzung zu dünn sein oder durch vorhandenes Spiel ramponiert worden sein. Wenn der Sitz nicht straff genug ist verbiegt man bei der Vorspannung die Schwingenarme zu stark.

Ist die Achse im Rahmen fest geklemmt?

Es ist immer nervig wenn man irgendwelche Probleme hat und nicht weiss woher sie kommen. Kann dich verstehen.

Hatte und habe an meinen Nicolai Rahmen in dieser Hinsicht bisher keine größeren Probleme .


----------



## 100 Oktan (31. Januar 2010)

Wenn ein Lager mal zu viel axiales Lagerspiel aufweist, dann sollte meiner Meinung nach die Lagerung komplett demontiert und gründlichst gereinigt werden.

Wird nicht gereinigt und nur das axiale Lagerspiel nachgezogen, so schmiergelt der Dreck, der bereits im Lager ist, das Lager sehr schnell kaputt und es ist nach kurzer Zeit wieder axiales Lagerspiel vorhanden.


----------



## OldSchool (31. Januar 2010)

100 Oktan schrieb:


> Wenn ein Lager mal zu viel axiales Lagerspiel aufweist, dann sollte meiner Meinung nach die Lagerung komplett demontiert und gründlichst gereinigt werden.
> 
> Wird nicht gereinigt und nur das axiale Lagerspiel nachgezogen, so schmiergelt der Dreck, der bereits im Lager ist, das Lager sehr schnell kaputt und es ist nach kurzer Zeit wieder axiales Lagerspiel vorhanden.



Na, das ist ja wohl klar.


----------



## flyingscot (31. Januar 2010)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Na, das ist ja wohl klar.



Bis auf das Hauptlager habe ich das auch durchgeführt. Für das Hauptlager müsste ich ja die Achse mit diesem im Manual gezeigten Spezialwerkzeug aus- und wieder einbauen. Das Werkzeug habe ich aber bisher nicht, hmm...


----------



## Falco Mille (2. Februar 2010)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Hi, Flyingscot.
> 
> Lies dir mal das passende Manual für deinen Rahmen durch. Da werden die meisten Fragen beantwortet.



Danke !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Gruß, Falco


----------



## luck01 (2. Februar 2010)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Bis auf das Hauptlager habe ich das auch durchgeführt. Für das Hauptlager müsste ich ja die Achse mit diesem im Manual gezeigten Spezialwerkzeug aus- und wieder einbauen. Das Werkzeug habe ich aber bisher nicht, hmm...



Hallo,

wenn Du Interesse am Werkzeug für den Lagerwechsel hast schick ne PN.

Da ich auch aus Göttingen komme könnten wir uns zum Ausbauen der Achse treffen. 

Grüße
Lutz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

